# Moving to tampa



## sam_bennett (Nov 17, 2007)

Hi, A bit about me, I am 41 just sold my house have quite a bit of money in the bank, my really good friend (kind of boyfriend) who is American and lives in Tampa wants me to go over I really want to as well but know how hard it is for us brits to get on there, do i go on a tourist visa or what, I'd like to work but guess thats impossible......any ideas please...thanks Sam


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Fiance visa, then marriage. Don't do it the other way around, because that is actually harder. You can only stay half the year on a tourist visa.


----------



## sam_bennett (Nov 17, 2007)

Hi Synthia,
Could I go out for a holiday, n then next time get a fiance visa, do you know how long I can stay on that, many thanks Sam


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Yes, you should be able to do both. I have no definitive or official answers, but a couple of people I met told me it took about six months to get the visa, and that you can stay six months on the fiance visa. I have no idea what the requirements were.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

First of all, check with the local US consulate for the specifics on the various visas. They will direct you to the US State Dept website, but you need to know the local visa application procedures, too. 

On a regular tourist visa (or visa waiver), you can only stay for 90 days. To stay longer than that as a tourist you have to apply for a formal tourist visa (B2 visa) and show why you are going to stay for whatever period you are planning on staying. You can't work during this time and you're not supposed to look for work while you're in the country, either.

The fiancé visa is tricky, as it takes several months to arrange and you have to get married within 90 days of entering the country. (You may have to show some proof that you have wedding plans in process to get the visa in the first place.)

Your best bet might be to come over on an "extended vacation" for several weeks and use that time to scope out the area, see if there is any demand for the type of work you do and whether or not you think you could deal with living there. Then, go back and either try finding a job where you could be sponsored, or go the fiancé visa route (which is actually only a first step toward a green card).
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

If Sam is for Samuel and not Samantha, then the fiance visa followed by marriage is not a possibility, I guess, and your options become really limited.


----------



## sam_bennett (Nov 17, 2007)

Hi,

Thankyou both for taking the time to reply, Sam is for Samantha, My friend doesnt seem to grip how difficult it is for us to come over there and work, I used to work on a cruise ship out of the states, guess I could always do that from there again,

thanks
Sam


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

sam_bennett said:


> Hi,
> 
> My friend doesnt seem to grip how difficult it is for us to come over there and work,


I had the same problem when I came to France. My boyfriend (now DH) had no idea what was involved in trying to get into France if you weren't born there. Most Americans are the same way. 

Actually, if I had known what I was going to go through, I may never have come. But "a mere" 13 years later, it all seems to have worked out ok.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

